# Josh 6:11



## clark thompson (Sep 22, 2015)

Joshua 6:11 King James Version (KJV)
11 So the ark of the LORD compassed the city, going about it once: and they came into the camp, and lodged in the camp.

Joshua 6:11
ECB 11 And the ark of Yah Veh surrounds the city, going around one time: and they come into the camp and stay overnight in the camp. 



These are my thoughts.
They took followed God and did not give up because He did not give results instantly.


----------

